# my hobie outback set up



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys here is a viveo of my 2013 hobie outback how it is set up and some of there gear i use any questions comments or ideas let me know! thanks guys


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

BigGee said:


> Nicely set up HH.
> 
> Didn't realise the new Outbacks have the larger square hatch. That's a very useful addition right there.
> 
> ...


 they dont come with the square hatch we cut it to fit using a pro angler hatch i find it alot beter then the standard round hatch as tackle boxes fit in and out easy so i can take them with me for land base fishing. yeah i havnt had te gopro for long but rreally keen on some under water footage cant wait


----------



## Harry89 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks unreal Mate I'm keen on getting an outback for fishing in the marinas up here as the tandem island is way too big to move around the tight spaces between docks.


----------



## yorkie (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Hobiehead, I was very interested in your staliser out riggers. I am new to yak fishing and being 70 y.o I would feel a bit more comfortable with some thing like those. Where did you get them from are they readily available, and what was the cost? I would appreciate any info. Regards Rob an adventuresome old fart.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Could start a side line doing square hatch conversions. I'm sure it would be popular. Wonder if Hobie will ever start that option?

Do outriggers affect manouvreability at all?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Great setup. Surprising how well that PA hatch fits onto the outback.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hello yorkie i got my out riggers just from the shop i bought the hobie at they ordered in for me they were just over 200.00 but there are heaps of options that you can make for them the hobie ones are great tho as you can adjust them easy with a twist of the pole and they slide in and out easy and collapse down to pretty much nothing and easy to installed with one pole drilled into the yak they are called hobie side kit ama kits. http://binksmarine.com.au/store/hobie/2 ... ck-ama-kit theres a little more info about them they work really good and can stand easy to flick lures they dont effort the performance or maneuverability at all just add the confidence of better stability.I think the square hatch that i have installed as a standard hatch in the new out backs would be great! i recommend installing one as they have more room easier to get in and out of and when standing provides a stronger platform.


----------



## yorkie (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Hobbiehead, Thanks for the info on the stablizers, I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well done. Enjoy

No better satisfaction when you modify something and it is successful first up.

Cheers

Ian


----------

